# what effect has lure course on prey drive?



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi there,

I've been thinking about taking my dogs to a lure course, looks like they'd have some fun!









I *don't* want to encourage prey drive.







Does this type of activity (generally speaking) encourage or discourage prey drive? I've heard that "getting it out of their system" in some other way (lure coursing in this case) will help discourage an activity but that doesn't make a whole lot of common sense to me or hubby.

Thanks!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think that dogs need safe, positive, and rewarding outlets for their natural drives and instincts. Dogs can be very situational, they learn to differentiate when it is okay to chase something like a maniac, and when it is not. 

For example, my dogs know not to chase my cats, but sticks and frisbees are fair game!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

It seems like a way for them to explore their natural drives. Our breeder told us that our pup wouldn't have much of a prey drive, but she didn't know what she was talking about because Minnie will chase a ball, or a stick, or a bird, until she drops! I don't think that prey drive is a bad thing unless it goes to far.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

I have never taken Chico to a lure course, but I do have a flirt pole (homemade) that I use with him. I have not found that using it has increased his prey drive. The only time he chases Skeezix (kitty) is when Skeez teases and antagonizes Chico. And then I believe Skeez wants Chico to chase him, because he always comes back for more.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I think the question should be, what effect does prey drive have on lure coursing?

My Doberman had a low prey drive - couch potato actually, but she went ballistic with a lure course at a fundraising event


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I think Heidi would really like this too. Where do you find out where they hold these? I'd love to have her try it out!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Karin,

There's only two all breed lure coursing clubs in the US - mine (in WI) and Luratics in CA (not sure exactly where).

Their website is http://www.luratics.com

Some sighthound clubs have fun days when non-sighthounds can run but they are usually few and far between.

Dogs either have prey drive or they don't. Lure coursing can help develop it but only if it's there to begin with.

We have one lady that brings her Fox Terrier to our club specifically so he can release his drive. Ever since he's been coming he chases their cat LESS.

Our dogs are allowed on the couch with us - UNLESS we are eating. Then they have to stay off. And they learned this with very little effort. To me it's the same thing. The dog CAN chase things at the club but cannot chase them anywhere else.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Karin, there's a member at my club in Fremont who does lure coursing with one of her Ridgebacks and loves it. Haven't seen her recently but I'll try to track her down and find out where she does it. I'm pretty sure she lives between Fremont and San Jose.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Lauri and Sam! I know Heidi would love it as she has a HUGE prey drive. But I'm glad to hear that it shouldn't make her existing prey drive worse. That's very good to know. I'm so glad you posted this question, Riley's Mom!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oooh, I want to know too! Keefer would LOVE it, and probably Halo too.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangKarin,
> 
> There's only two all breed lure coursing clubs in the US - mine (in WI) and Luratics in CA (not sure exactly where).
> 
> Their website is http://www.luratics.com


Luratics is here in the San Diego area.


----------

